# New drawings



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

An exercise on reflections....





















The Crocker motorcycle engine in charcoal pencils...










The Vincent Black Shadow 1952 in graphite. I am very pleased with this one....


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Amazing!!!


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Awesome! Love the way you bring out the surfaces textures.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You've got that shine down pat. Great job on all of them. I think my favorite is the last engine...well actually I think it's a tie between the crystal skull and that one. Love your work.


----------



## delmat esperanta (Jun 2, 2015)

wowww incredible!!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice job.. Great balance between the lights and darks.. Well done!

D


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Look who's back! Nice to see your work again. It's wonderful. The first and the last are my favorites..


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice work. Well done.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Wow....too cool!!!


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you folks for the comments.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

A little project I just completed.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I tried the link and it didn't work for me.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

These are wonderful! I love the colored eyes on the dog -- great touch. And Jeep picture is fantastic.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Wow, they are terrific! All the details in the jeep, and dog, the dog is just perfect.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

You really do amazing art. That vehicle is phenomenal, and I love the pooch.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Nicely Done!


----------



## CEDRU (Jul 13, 2015)

Amazing! I like them all!


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

You do amazing work, I love the dog, so realistic and the engine of the car is perfect, it's like opening the hood of the car... if life was in black and white of course  Very awesome work !


----------

